# Cleaning snail shells



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Why would you want them
In your tank? I would boil them.


----------



## cblwry (Sep 15, 2010)

I figured they would make good caves and I like the way they look. I think I will boil them.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

I wouldn't boil them... just a bleach dip and flush with lots of water... then a dip in a little water with a lot of dechlor.

and they do make awesome caves... my Khuli's all chilled in some shells I put in with them.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just don't trust bleach


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

AesopRocks247 said:


> I just don't trust bleach



Give it a good dosing of H2O2 then... works just as well and soooo less toxic. 


boiling will soften the shell and make it easier to break/breakdown.


----------



## cblwry (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Here's a dumb question....H202 is Hydrogen Peroxide...right?? I think I trust that more than bleach also. But I have done a bleach dip for my plants with good results.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would use bleach still. 1 cup bleach to 1 gallon water. 15 minute soak. Rinse well. I do all my rocks like this.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

IMO Vinegar is better and safer. I use it to clean practically everything. Or really HOT water from the faucet.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Vinegar will break down the shell.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

I clean apple snail shells like those with an old toothbrush to get any algae off of them, then a quick hydrogen peroxide dip and I've seen no ill effects in any of the tanks I've put them in.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Vinegar will break down the shell.


Then wouldn't bleach break down the shell?


----------

